# OS Catalina Boot Camp impossible !



## FearOneR (9 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire la MAJ de l'OS CATALINA, mais impossible pour moi de creer une partition bootcamp pour installer un Windows.

J'ai un iMac 2017 5k, avec 2TO Fusion drive.

J'ai lu pas mal de choses sur le forum que j'ai essayé mais rien n'y fait !

I need help !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2019)

FearOneR a dit:


> J'ai lu pas mal de choses sur le forum que j'ai essayé mais rien n'y fait !


Et tu procèdes comment, avec quel fichier .iso, etc ? Espérons que ce ne soit pas encore un problème qui existait sous macOS Mojave et les disques durs en FusionDrive... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209149 ...donc en clair...





...est-ce que la correction est présente dans macOS Catalina et quoi, car Apple n'en dit pas beaucoup ?


----------



## FearOneR (9 Octobre 2019)

J’ai vu cette mise à jour a faire de bootcamp ! Quand je veux la faire il me dit que le volume sur lequel je veux le faire n’est pas compatible avec cette mise à jour !

Et j’utilise le fichier iso téléchargé  sur le site Microsoft il y a 2 jours ! Mais bootcamp bloqué déjà au partirionnement avant même d’installer Windows !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *FearOneR
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration des disques.


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2019)

FearOneR a dit:


> J’ai vu cette mise à jour a faire de bootcamp ! Quand je veux la faire il me dit que le volume sur lequel je veux le faire n’est pas compatible avec cette mise à jour !


C'est tout à fait normal, mais tu n'as pas compris qu'un problème existait avec macOS Mojave avec tous les modèles d'iMac et Mac mini ayant un disque dur interne avec l'option FusionDrive !


----------



## FearOneR (10 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *FearOneR
> *
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...



Voici le resultat de la commande !



```
Last login: Thu Oct 10 14:02:05 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-de-Maxime-2:~ fearoner$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Male Aftermovies HD     4.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## FearOneR (10 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> C'est tout à fait normal, mais tu n'as pas compris qu'un problème existait avec macOS Mojave avec tous les modèles d'iMac et Mac mini ayant un disque dur interne avec l'option FusionDrive !



Si si j'ai bien vu ! J'ai meme vu qu'il avait sorti une MAJ pour ces modeles qui posaient probleme sur Mojave mais impossible d'installer cette mise a jour car dans l'installer il me dit que ce disque ne peut pas accueillir cette MAJ !


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2019)

FearOneR a dit:


> Je viens de faire la MAJ de l'OS CATALINA, mais impossible pour moi de creer une partition bootcamp pour installer un Windows.


Tu es sous macOS Catalina en 10.15.0...


FearOneR a dit:


> Si si j'ai bien vu ! J'ai meme vu qu'il avait sorti une MAJ pour ces modeles qui posaient probleme sur Mojave mais impossible d'installer cette mise a jour car dans l'installer il me dit que ce disque ne peut pas accueillir cette MAJ !


...or tu ne pourras jamais faire une mise à jour qui est prévue pour macOS Mojave en 10.14.6 ! L'interrogation que j'ai, est-ce qu'Apple à fait la correction dans macOS Catalina pour les possesseurs d'un disque dur en FusionDrive ? Faut-il attendre une mise à jour ? Pour le moment c'est le flou ?


----------



## FearOneR (10 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es sous macOS Catalina en 10.15.0...
> 
> ...or tu ne pourras jamais faire une mise à jour qui est prévue pour macOS Mojave en 10.14.6 ! L'interrogation que j'ai, est-ce qu'Apple à fait la correction dans macOS Catalina pour les possesseurs d'un disque dur en FusionDrive ? Faut-il attendre une mise à jour ? Pour le moment c'est le flou ?



J'avais essayé cette mise a jour sous Mojave !  Oui oui je comprends ton interrogation ! J'espère qu'ils ont fait le taf ! x)


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2019)

Essaie la commande suivante (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive (et la partition du HDD qui est spécifiquement la donneuse d'espace) à *2000 Go* > et crée une partition d'environ *120 Go* > en format *FAT-32* > volume *BOOTCAMP* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'intégralité de l'affichage retourné : en cas de blocage > je lirai un message décrivant sa raison.


----------



## FearOneR (10 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Essaie la commande suivante (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
> ...



Quand je veux partitonner via l'utilistaire de disque il me dit :

*Cet ordinateur ne répondra plus si vous redimensionnez le volume de démarrage.*
N’éteignez pas cette ordinateur lorsque le redimensionnement est en cours d’exécution. Cette opération peut durer plusieurs minutes ou heures. Pour éviter cela, vous pouvez utiliser Partitionner en mode Récupération.

C'est normal ?

Et la je vois 4 To qui s'affiche alors que je n'ai qu'un Fusion drive de 2To !

EDIT : Je suis con j'avais pas vu la commande que tu m'avais donné !


----------



## FearOneR (10 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Essaie la commande suivante (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
> ...



Voici le resultat :


```
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 236674560 sectors in 3698040 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=3670296576 drv=0x80 bsec=236732416 bspf=28896 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.9 TB     disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                121.2 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Male Aftermovies HD     4.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2019)

La partition a été créée sans problème -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                121.2 GB   disk0s3
```


[je t'avais demandé de poster tout l'affichage retourné depuis le départ - ce que tu n'as pas fait. Heureusement que ça a marché. Mais s'il y avait eu un blocage > je n'aurais pas pu lire son exposé (dans ce qui est l'équivalent d'un "journal du partitionnement").]

Passe à présent la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition a été créée sans problème -->
> 
> ```
> 3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                121.2 GB   disk0s3
> ...



Voici les résultats :



```
Last login: Fri Oct 11 03:28:26 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-de-Maxime-2:~ fearoner$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
disk2 is neither an APFS Container Reference nor an APFS Physical Store
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk1
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 NO NAME                 30.9 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1.9 TB     disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                121.2 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk3s5

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Male Aftermovies HD     4.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

La commande de "dé-partitionnement" n'est pas passée > car un disque s'était intercalé et le *Conteneur* était devenu *disk3* (au lieu de *disk2*).

Donc passe d'abord pour toi-même une commande : *diskutil list* pour récupérer l'index de disque virtuel du *Conteneur apfs* (*disk2* ou *disk3*) > et en fonction du résultat > passe soit la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


si le *Conteneur* est indexé alors *disk2* ; soit la commande :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
```


si le *Conteneur* est indexé alors *disk3*

Poste le retour de la commande que tu auras ajusté à la cible du moment.

Note : les index d'appareils (disques ou partitions) ne sont pas des constantes (càd. des attributs fixés de manière permanente aux disques et aux partitions) > mais des variables (càd. des index temporels affectés aux appareils au fur et à mesure de leur prise en charge par le *kernel* ou noyau du Système démarré).


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> La commande de "dé-partitionnement" n'est pas passée > car un disque s'était intercalé et le *Conteneur* était devenu *disk3* (au lieu de *disk2*).
> 
> Donc passe d'abord pour toi-même une commande : *diskutil list* pour récupérer l'index de disque virtuel du *Conteneur apfs* (*disk2* ou *disk3*) > et en fonction du résultat > passe soit la commande :
> 
> ...



J'ai ca quand je fais le Diskutil List (J'ai aps encore fait la commande qui suit pour etre sur de pas faire de bétises ! Selon moi il est en Disk2 si je cherche la aprtition Bootcamp mais tu parle de conteneu APFS qui lui est en 3 mais je ne vois rien de similaire a la partition BOOTCAMP dedans ! donc je prefere etre sur.


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-de-Maxime-2:~ fearoner$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk1
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 NO NAME                 30.9 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1.9 TB     disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                121.2 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk3s5

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Male Aftermovies HD     4.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
> ...



Voici le retour :


```
iMac-de-Maxime-2:~ fearoner$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 319 488 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 878 982 111 232 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 878 982 111 232 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk3
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk2s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk2s2 from 1 878 981 791 744 to 1 878 982 111 232 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk1
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 NO NAME                 30.9 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1.9 TB     disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                121.2 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk3s5

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Male Aftermovies HD     4.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

Bon ! --> dans ma commande l'index de la partition à effacer était *disk0s3* > or il est actuellement *disk2s3* ! --> 

- voici la commande éditée à repasser :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
```


poste le retour (on va y arriver).


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon ! --> dans ma commande l'index de la partition à effacer était *disk0s3* > or il est actuellement *disk2s3* ! -->
> 
> - voici la commande éditée à repasser :
> 
> ...



Voici le retour (Oui on v y arriver ! )


```
iMac-de-Maxime-2:~ fearoner$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk2s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 121 207 066 624 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 2 000 188 149 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk3
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk2s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk2s2 from 1 878 982 111 232 to 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk1
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 NO NAME                 30.9 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk3s5

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Male Aftermovies HD     4.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

C'est bon cette fois-ci : la partition *BOOTCAMP* a été supprimée et son espace récupéré au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive (et spécifiquement à la partition *apfs* du HDD qui était la donneuse d'espace au départ). 

- en résumé : aucun problème pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* => à destination de laquelle installer Windows.​


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est bon cette fois-ci : la partition *BOOTCAMP* a été supprimée et son espace récupéré au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive (et spécifiquement à la partition *apfs* du HDD qui était la donneuse d'espace au départ).
> 
> - en résumé : aucun problème pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* => à destination de laquelle installer Windows.​



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi lorsque je veix faire ça via Bootcamp il me met une erreur comme quoi il n'arrive pas a partitionner...

JE viens de reesayer en utilisant l'assitant Bootcamp J'ai toujours la meme erreur "Votre disque n'a pas pu etre partionné
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

Je ne comprends vraiment pas...


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est bon cette fois-ci : la partition *BOOTCAMP* a été supprimée et son espace récupéré au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive (et spécifiquement à la partition *apfs* du HDD qui était la donneuse d'espace au départ).
> 
> - en résumé : aucun problème pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* => à destination de laquelle installer Windows.​



Voici le resultat que j'ai lors du SOS avec l'utilitaire de disque :

Vérification du système de stockage
Mode en direct actif.
Exécution de fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the fusion superblock.
Checking the EFI jumpstart record.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the space manager free queue trees.
Checking the object map.
Checking the Fusion data structures.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Verifying allocated space.
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000478841 -> 0xe800e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000019ec9f53 -> 0x2a347d, 40, C) is not completely referenced
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 0.

L’opération a été effectuée.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

Redémarre > les touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées => pour ouvrir une session de secours. Tu obtiens un écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Lance l'Utilitaire de disque.

- clique la pastille : "*Présentation*" dans le coin supérieur gauche > et choisis : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* est affiché.​
- sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus. C'est depuis cette session que tu peux réparer si requis. Quoique ton tableau ne montre aucune erreur.​
Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*). De retour dans ta session > retente un partitionnement avec l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Redémarre > les touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées => pour ouvrir une session de secours. Tu obtiens un écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Lance l'Utilitaire de disque.
> 
> - clique la pastille : "*Présentation*" dans le coin supérieur gauche > et choisis : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* est affiché.​
> - sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus. C'est depuis cette session que tu peux réparer si requis. Quoique ton tableau ne montre aucune erreur.​
> Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*). De retour dans ta session > retente un partitionnement avec l'Assistant BootCamp.



Je viens de le faire mais toujours la meme erreur... 

Une autre solution ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

La solution est de créer la partition par une commande du Terminal (comme on l'a fait expérimentalement).


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> La solution est de créer la partition par une commande du Terminal (comme on l'a fait expérimentalement).



D'accord et ensuite je lance l'assistant boot camp pour installer le windows ?
Tu sais em donner la commande pour crée une partition de 150Go ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

On va supposer que le *Conteneur aps* a toujours l'index *disk3* et une taille actuelle de *2120 Go*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 1965g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *1965 Go* et crée une partition d'environ *150 Go* > de format *FAT32* > avec un volume *BOOTCAMP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## FearOneR (11 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> On va supposer que le *Conteneur aps* a toujours l'index *disk3* et une taille actuelle de *2120 Go*.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Voici le retour :


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-de-Maxime-2:~ fearoner$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 1965g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 156 207 386 624 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 843 981 791 232 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 772 949 078 016 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk3
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 000 189 177 856 to 1 843 981 791 232 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 305016000 sectors in 4765875 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=3601938432 drv=0x80 bsec=305090560 bspf=37240 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1.8 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                156.2 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 NO NAME                 30.9 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk3s5

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk4
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

Partition de *156 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP*. Tu n'as qu'à tenter une installation de Windows à cette destination.


----------



## FearOneR (12 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Partition de *156 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP*. Tu n'as qu'à tenter une installation de Windows à cette destination.



D'acc !  Et donc je procède comment pour cet installation windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

L'Assistant BootCamp ne te permet pas de procéder à l'installation sans avoir à créer de partition ?


----------



## FearOneR (12 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'Assistant BootCamp ne te permet pas de procéder à l'installation sans avoir à créer de partition ?



Non quand je lance l'assitant bootcamp il demande si je veux supprimer la partition qu'on a crée ensemble de maniere manuelle ! Mais rien d'autre ! :/


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

Tu peux peut-être t'inspirer de ce fil récent : ☞*Suprimer une partition windows résiduelle et irréductible*☜ (clique le lien rouge) -->

- *zdef* avait un problème avec l'Assistant BootCamp voisin du tien.​


----------



## FearOneR (12 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux peut-être t'inspirer de ce fil récent : ☞*Suprimer une partition windows résiduelle et irréductible*☜ (clique le lien rouge) -->
> 
> - *zdef* avait un problème avec l'Assistant BootCamp voisin du tien.​



J'ai supprimé la partition Boot Camp via l'assistant et essayé d'en recréer une avec l'assistant j'ai toujours la meme erreur ca en fonctionne pas... :///
Je commence a me dire que ca ne fonctionnera peut être jamais sur ma machine...

La seule différence c'est que ej n'ai pas le meme nom de fichier ISO de Windows que le leur qui est *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso, le mien est : Win10_1903_V2_French_x64*
Est ce que ca peut venir de la ? Je ne pense pas mais bon ! Pourtant j'ai téléchargé ce lien sur le site de windows directement.

Qu'est ce que cette commande ferait sur mon disque ? : diskutil erasedisk free space mbr disk3


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

FearOneR a dit:


> Qu'est ce que cette commande ferait sur mon disque ? : *diskutil erasedisk free space mbr disk3*



rien car elle est invalide dans le contexte où tu veux la passer -->​

*disk3* est chez toi le disque virtuel d'un *Conteneur apfs* => il ne peut être manipulé que par une commande *diskutil* suivie de la spécification *ap* (comme *ap*fs)

à supposer que *disk3* soit le disque interne (alors qu'il est *disk0*) => tu ne pourrais le réinitialiser qu'en étant démarré sur un volume de secours indépendant de ce disque (càd. supporté en *RAM*)

une commande inaugurée de *diskutil eraseDisk* (qui efface donc un disque) > et terminée par *free space mbr* => annule tout formatage d'une partition principale dans la mesure où *free* remplace la mention d'un format de système de fichiers par l'indication d'espace libre non formaté ; *space* serait alors une indication de nom de volume sans effet > puisqu'il n'y aurait pas de formatage ; enfin *mbr* inscrirait sur l'en-tête du disque une table *MBR* de type Windows au lieu d'une *GPT* de type Mac.

=> en résumé : cette commande serait une absurdité logique.​


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2019)

FearOneR a dit:


> La seule différence c'est que ej n'ai pas le meme nom de fichier ISO de Windows que le leur qui est *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso, le mien est : Win10_1903_V2_French_x64*
> Est ce que ca peut venir de la ? Je ne pense pas mais bon ! Pourtant j'ai téléchargé ce lien sur le site de windows directement.


Microsoft est avare d'information, mais c'est bien la dernière version qu'il faut utiliser. Comme mentionné, je constate qu'il y a très souvent un problème avec un disque dur FusionDrive, n'ayant aucun modèle en possédant, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui ne va pas !


----------



## FearOneR (14 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> rien car elle est invalide dans le contexte où tu veux la passer -->​
> 
> *disk3* est chez toi le disque virtuel d'un *Conteneur apfs* => il ne peut être manipulé que par une commande *diskutil* suivie de la spécification *ap* (comme *ap*fs)
> 
> ...



Merci Macomaniac !


----------



## FearOneR (14 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Microsoft est avare d'information, mais c'est bien la dernière version qu'il faut utiliser. Comme mentionné, je constate qu'il y a très souvent un problème avec un disque dur FusionDrive, n'ayant aucun modèle en possédant, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui ne va pas !



Oui bah oui je vois après je me dis est que ej tente un formatage complet, plus une clean install du mac et voir si ça marche ! Mais tout sauvegarder, reinstaller l'ensemble de mes logiciels du boulot et tout mes plugins ca me fait un peu chier quoi ! x)


----------



## Poussmouss007 (27 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, suite à un problème similaire, je viens de me rendre compte d'un soucis de structure sur mon FusionDrive. Impossible de le réparer en mode recovery : 
Checking the Fusion data structures.
error: fusion middle tree: invalid "from" range 0x4000017b153f8:1
Fusion data structures are invalid.
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely.
Storage system check exit code is 8.
Storage system verify or repair failed. : (-69716)

Une solution ?

Imac 2017 sous MacOS 10.15...


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

Personne pour m'aider ??? @macomaniac peut-etre ???


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *poussmouss
*
Est-ce que tu parviens à ouvrir ta session d'utilisateur ?


----------



## Poussmouss007 (27 Octobre 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse ! 
Pas de soucis, l'iMac marche parfaitement pour l'instant... si ce n'est qu'il est impossible d'installer Boot Camp et que je ne peux pas réparer le disque même en mode recovery.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration des disques.


----------



## Poussmouss007 (27 Octobre 2019)

Voilou...


```
Last login: Sun Oct 27 10:28:08 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.6 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 92.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde Imac 8To     8.0 TB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Promise RAID            4.0 TB     disk4s2

imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$
```


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

Voilà : 


```
Last login: Sun Oct 27 10:28:08 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.6 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 92.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde Imac 8To     8.0 TB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Promise RAID            4.0 TB     disk4s2

imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$
```


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2019)

@poussmouss
Assistant Boot Camp durant l'installation d'une version de Windows, ne supporte pas que le moindre matériel USB soit connecté, hormis un clavier et une souris.


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

Il n'y avait rien de connecté... mon inquiétude  vient plutôt de du message d'erreur sur mon Fusion Drive en APFS... Erreur qui ne se corrige pas avec DiskUtility en mode recovery ...


```
Checking the Fusion data structures
error: fusion middle tree: invalid "from" range 0x4000017b153f8:1
Fusion data structures are invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Je vois que tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*. Associant un SDD de *121 Go* & un HDD de *2 To*.

- mais je note que la partition *apfs* du HDD ne fait que *1,6 To* au lieu de *2 To*. Il y a donc *400 Go* d'espace libre en fin de ce disque.​
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage intégral retourné par la commande (au cas où il y aurait eu un blocage de la récupération => la raison en serait donnée).


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

Pour ce qui de l'installation de Windows, je verrais après avoir régler ce problème qui m'empêche de créer la partition BootCamp avec l'assistant du même nom...

@macomaniac operation en cours...

Voilou !!!


```
imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 376 073 170 944 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 2 000 188 149 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
error: fusion middle tree: invalid "from" range 0x4000017b153f8:1
Fusion data structures are invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.6 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 92.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde Imac 8To     8.0 TB     disk3s1

imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$
```

Toujours la même erreur on dirait...


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

@Locke des que mon soucis de structure de disk est résolu je reviendrais bien vers toi pour une Install de windows hors bootCamp si ce satané assistant continue à me faire des sienne comme il me toujours fait... En tout cas merci pour ta réponse !!!


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Il y a une corruption du système de fichiers *apfs* => qui bloque toute possibilité de redimensionnement de l'actuel *Conteneur apfs*.

- corruption = erreurs graves irréparables.​
La seule solution pour toi consiste à : cloner les volumes *Macintosh HD* / *Macintosh HD - Données* => à destination d'un DDE configuré à l'avance en mode *apfs* > avec un volume *Clone* dans le *Conteneur apfs*. La démo (gratuite un mois) de Carbon Copy Cloner => assurera le clonage de *Macintosh HD* (volume-Système) => *Clone* > la création d'un volume compagnon *Clone - Données* et le clonage de *Macintosh HD - Données* (volume-Données) dans ce volume > enfin la création des *3* volumes auxiliaires requis. Le dispositif cloné sera démarrable.

- démarré sur le clone : suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive interne > puis clonage à rebours via CCC encore.​
=> ce procédé de résolution en va-et-vient requiert la disponibilité d'un DDE de *2 To*. Je ne sais pas si tu as ça.


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

Merci à toi je regarde... et te tiens au jus !!!

Ok, j'ai DD de 2To sur dock en usb2... je le formate en apfs ? puis je choisis le conteneur pour le clone à partir de CCC ???


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Branche ton DDE au Mac. Puis passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list external
df -H
```


la 1ère affiche uniquement les configurations de disques externes

la 2è l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste les 2 retours => que je voie ton DDE.


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

Première commande :


```
Last login: Sun Oct 27 16:11:42 on ttys001

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$ diskutil list external
/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk4s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   897.0 KB   disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk4s2

imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$
```

2eme : 


```
imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused       ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s5    1.7T    11G   386G     3%  481516 17040534084    0%   /
devfs           205k   205k     0B   100%     699           0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2s1    1.7T   1.3T   386G    78% 2660301 17038355299    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk2s4    1.7T   1.1M   386G     1%       2 17041015598    0%   /private/var/vm
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0           0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk3s1    2.0T   897k   2.0T     1%      67 19533097373    0%   /Volumes/Clone
imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Tu as tout paramétré comme il faut. 

- je ne pense pas que tu aies à ajouter un volume-compagnon *Clone - Données* dans le *Conteneur* externe : CCC s'occupe de le créer et d'effectuer un double clonage.​
Tu n'as qu'à lancer CCC (soit tu as déjà le logiciel soit tu utilises sa démo) > et créer une tâche où : source = *Macintosh HD* > destination = *Clone* > SafetyNet = *Désactivé* => et presser le bouton "*Cloner*".

- comme il y a une quantité énorme de données à cloner (ce qui va prendre un temps considérable) --> je peux te passer si tu veux une commande qui va lancer un processus empêchant le Mac de dormir pendant le clonage.​


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

vas pour la manip !!!

Donc en gros je choisis Mac...HD en source ; Clone en destination ; je désactive SafetyNet ; et j'appuie sur cloner... Vas-y, envoie ta manip anti dodo ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Si tu veux qu'un processus soit pris en charge par le Système pour empêcher le Mac de dormir > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
nohup caffeinate -dimsu & killall Terminal
```


la commande donne l'impression d'une fermeture éclair du Terminal. Mais avant de faire ça > elle démarre un processus *caffeinate* (qui va donc empêcher le Mac de dormir à tous les niveaux écran compris) & détache ce processus du *terminal* pour qu'il puisse continuer de vivre indépendamment de sa fermeture. Cela fait > elle quitte le *terminal*.


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

Quand tu parlais des :


macomaniac a dit:


> la création des *3* volumes auxiliaires



je fais quoi ???

Le clone CCC a pris sa cock et n'est pas prêt de s'endormir...

Tu aurais le code pour le calment, une fois le clone terminé ???


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Tu ne fais rien : CCC s'occupe de tout (je décrivais simplement toutes les tâches qu'il allait accomplir).


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

Note : pour arrêter *caffeinate* > il te suffira de lancer le Moniteur d'activité > sélectionner le processus *caffeinate* > puis presser le bouton en forme de  *⊗* dans le coin gauche supérieur du panneau > et choisir l'option : "*Forcer à quitter*".


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

Trop bien pédagogique !!! Master !!! Et pour que le mac se rendorme une fois fini CCC ? Déjà 1/3 de passé, c'est pas si long, je m'attendais à 2 jours...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

J'ai répondu à ta dernière question à mon message #64 (utilise le Moniteur d'activité pour supprimer le processus *caffeinate*).


----------



## poussmouss (27 Octobre 2019)

J'avis pas vu ton message... de la caféine à cette est-ce vraiment raisonnable ???


----------



## poussmouss (30 Octobre 2019)

Salut à toi macomaniac, de retour avec le retour du forum...
Clone effectué avec une erreur : 
Ouverture de cet élément pour lecture sur la source.
/System/Volumes/Data/Users/Shared/Relocated Items/Security/Rescued Items/MainMenu.stѲings

Maintenant je suppose que je redémarre sur le clone. Pour le formatage du FusionDrive je fais comment ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie l'allure actuelle du DDE.


----------



## poussmouss (31 Octobre 2019)

Voilou :


```
Last login: Mon Oct 28 21:38:34 on ttys005



The default interactive shell is now zsh.

To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.

For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.

imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.9 GB   disk0s2



/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.6 TB     disk1s2



/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2

                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.3 TB     disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 92.4 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5



/dev/disk3 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3

                                 Physical Store disk4s2

   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         1.3 TB     disk3s1

   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   10.6 GB    disk3s2

   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 79.3 MB    disk3s3

   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                534.4 MB   disk3s4



/dev/disk4 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk4s2



/dev/disk5 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk5

   1:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde Imac 8To     8.0 TB     disk5s1



imac-5k-de-fred:~ fred$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2019)

Tout a l'air en ordre : tu peux redémarrer avec "*alt*" et choisir *Clone* pour démarrer dessus -->

- confirme si tu as pu ouvrir une session conforme à celle que tu as quittée.​
----------

Question : comment tu t'y prends pour avoir des tableaux illisibles ? - il faut faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Question : comment tu t'y prends pour avoir des tableaux illisibles ? - il faut faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->


C'est normal il a utilisé la balise icode...





...tout en bas. J'ai corrigé.


----------



## poussmouss (31 Octobre 2019)

Imposible de démarrer sur le clone, j'arrive jusqu'à l'ouverture de session, je rentre le code de session, mais ensuite les session ne s'ouvrent pas... j'ai une roue qui tourne sous l'icône du compte... j'ai essayé sur plusieurs comptes, en mode normal et en mode safe... Merci @Locke !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2019)

Redémarre alors sur *Macintosh HD* > et dans ta session relance un clonage : *Macintosh HD* => *Clone* (avec SafetyNet *désactivé*).

- cela devrait aller assez vite car il n'y aura quasi rien à copier.​
Cela fait > retente un démarrage sur *Clone* : est-ce que tu ouvres ta session ?

Note : il est rare que CCC se loupe et crée un clone dont la session ne s'ouvre pas.


----------



## poussmouss (31 Octobre 2019)

Ok reclonage en cours


----------



## poussmouss (31 Octobre 2019)

Ok démarrage sur le clone mais c’est incroyablement lent... particulièrement safari, je pense qu’en rechargeant tous les cloud il me bouffe toute la bande passante...


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2019)

Tu as donc ouvert ta session du clone -->

- est-ce qu'un usage du Terminal pour supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive est envisageable ? Suivi d'un clonage à rebours du clone => dans les volumes internes ?​


----------



## poussmouss (31 Octobre 2019)

Je pense que cela va être possible, mais je vais laisser l'iMac tourner toute la nuit avec caffeinate. Je pense que l'extreme lenteur vient du chargement des fichiers iCloud et des verifs de XprotectService qui semble vérifier toutes les extensions du système... Je te tiens au courant !!!


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2019)

D'accord : c'est mieux ainsi.

- à demain !​


----------



## poussmouss (1 Novembre 2019)

Ok, le système du clone est plus réactif ce matin... Je pense qu'on peut y aller !!!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

Alors passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## poussmouss (1 Novembre 2019)

voilà :


```
Last login: Thu Oct 31 21:55:14 on ttys000
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.6 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.4 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 92.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         2.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         1.3 TB     disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   10.6 GB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.1 MB    disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                534.4 MB   disk4s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      21.5 GB    disk4s5

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +300.9 MB   disk5
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Dropbox Offline Inst... 300.9 MB   disk5s2

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime le Fusion Drive > ce qui reformate 2 volumes *Untitled* séparés > puis réaffiche le configuration des disques internes seuls

Poste le retour.


----------



## poussmouss (1 Novembre 2019)

Message d'erreur lors du demontage du disk :

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données" on disk2s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk2s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk2s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk2s4
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk2s5
The volume "Macintosh HD" on disk2s5 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 155 (kextd)
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.6 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.4 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 92.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```

C'est bon il a fini par demonter le disk formatage en cours...

Et voila le travail !!!

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données" on disk2s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk2s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk2s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk2s4
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk2s5
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
2 new disks created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s2
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled 2              2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                120.9 GB   disk1s2

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

Parfait. On recrée le Fusion Drive à présent. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande recrée un Fusion Drive *apfs* > avec un volume *Macintosh HD* > puis affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## poussmouss (1 Novembre 2019)

Erreur, je réessaye ?


```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk1s2 to APFS
Switching disk0s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
FusionLC autodetect: regular Fusion
Error: -69612: Missing, incomplete, or malformed AppleAPFSContainer IORegistry entry; its Physical Store disk might be damaged
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS                         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS                         121.0 GB   disk1s2

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer force disk0s2 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer force disk2s2 ; diskutil list internal
```


qui reformate les 2 partitions *apfs* > puis réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## poussmouss (1 Novembre 2019)

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil ap deleteContainer force disk0s2 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer force disk2s2 ; diskutil list internal
Could not find APFS Container Reference or Physical Store force
Could not find APFS Container Reference or Physical Store force
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

Amusant ! --> tu as un *Conteneur* Fusion Drive sans volume mais bien formé.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap list disk2
```


qui affiche son tableau détaillé

Poste le retour.


----------



## poussmouss (1 Novembre 2019)

Voilà :


```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil ap list disk2
|
+-- Container disk2 3299525B-A81B-4B04-81E1-012D49CB9E72
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      2121207386112 B (2.1 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   8909492224 B (8.9 GB) (0.4% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       2112297893888 B (2.1 TB) (99.6% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 1DF65780-D75C-4DDB-8392-C69D16BE5B5D
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       2000189177856 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 DFD9C8DC-7584-4D48-9D16-35EBC252F0BC
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Main, "Faster" Disk Use)
    |   Size:                       121018208256 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-> No Volumes
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

Fusion Drive bien construit. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap addVolume disk2 apfs "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande crée un volume *Macintosh HD* dans le *Conteneur* > puis affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## poussmouss (1 Novembre 2019)

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil ap addVolume disk2 apfs "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
Will export new APFS Volume "Macintosh HD" from APFS Container Reference disk2
Started APFS operation on disk2
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk2
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk2s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk2s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            102.4 KB   disk2s1

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

Tout est en ordre -->

- tu relances CCC (qui s'est copié dans les Applications de *Clone*) et tu définis une tâche où : source : *Clone* => destination = *Macintosh HD* > SafetyNet = *Désactivé* et tu clones.​


----------



## poussmouss (1 Novembre 2019)

Ok, et c'est reparti pour 24 heures... Merci à toi, je te tiens au courant des que c'est fini... Et surtout voir si maintenant Catalina voudra bien me formater via BootCamp...


----------



## poussmouss (2 Novembre 2019)

Bon ben voilà c'est fait, système de nouveau opérationnel sur mon nouveau "Macintosh HD"... Par contre j'ai encore des warning sous utilitaire disque... 


```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « Conteneur disk2 »

Cet ordinateur ne répondra plus si vous vérifiez le volume de démarrage.

Verifying storage system
Using live mode.
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the fusion superblock.
Checking the EFI jumpstart record.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the space manager free queue trees.
Checking the object map.
Checking the Fusion data structures.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking snapshot 1 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-01-231728.local)
Checking snapshot 2 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-001739.local)
Checking snapshot 3 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-011848.local)
Checking snapshot 4 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-021644.local)
Checking snapshot 5 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-031824.local)
Checking snapshot 6 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-041716.local)
Checking snapshot 7 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-051649.local)
Checking snapshot 8 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-061603.local)
Checking snapshot 9 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-072022.local)
Checking snapshot 10 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-081631.local)
Checking snapshot 11 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-091644.local)
Checking snapshot 12 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-101806.local)
Checking snapshot 13 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-112022.local)
Checking snapshot 14 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-121958.local)
Checking snapshot 15 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-132631.local)
Checking snapshot 16 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-151642.local)
Checking snapshot 17 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-162008.local)
Checking snapshot 18 of 22 (com.bombich.ccc.2ECD359B-4F61-47D9-B5DF-41BCCE5EB5A2.2019-11-02-170216)
Checking snapshot 19 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-171923.local)
Checking snapshot 20 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-181520.local)
Checking snapshot 21 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-194923.local)
Checking snapshot 22 of 22 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-195505.local)
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking snapshot 1 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-01-201533.local)
Checking snapshot 2 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-01-211533.local)
Checking snapshot 3 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-01-221649.local)
Checking snapshot 4 of 25 (com.bombich.ccc.2ECD359B-4F61-47D9-B5DF-41BCCE5EB5A2.2019-11-01-224608)
Checking snapshot 5 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-01-231728.local)
Checking snapshot 6 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-001739.local)
Checking snapshot 7 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-011848.local)
Checking snapshot 8 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-021644.local)
Checking snapshot 9 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-031824.local)
Checking snapshot 10 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-041716.local)
Checking snapshot 11 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-051649.local)
Checking snapshot 12 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-061603.local)
Checking snapshot 13 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-072022.local)
Checking snapshot 14 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-081631.local)
Checking snapshot 15 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-091644.local)
Checking snapshot 16 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-101806.local)
Checking snapshot 17 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-112022.local)
Checking snapshot 18 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-121958.local)
Checking snapshot 19 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-132631.local)
Checking snapshot 20 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-151642.local)
Checking snapshot 21 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-162008.local)
Checking snapshot 22 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-171923.local)
Checking snapshot 23 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-181520.local)
Checking snapshot 24 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-194923.local)
Checking snapshot 25 of 25 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-195505.local)
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.11.7) and last modified by .
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Verifying allocated space.
warning: MT mapping (0x4000013e714bb -> 0x124648c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000013e714bc -> 0x11dabdc, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000013ee88aa -> 0x11fef14, 7, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000140055bf -> 0xb73bd1, 1, D) is not completely referenced
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK.
Storage system check exit code is 0.

L’opération a été effectuée.
```

@macomaniac J'attends de te lire avant d'essayer une nouvelle installation de BootCamp... En tout cas, grand merci à toi !!!


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2019)

Tu as une quantité phénoménale de *snapshots* ! *22* pour *Macintosh HD - Données* et *25* pour *Macintosh HD* !

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


tu t'authentififes en aveugle à la demande de *password* avec ton mot-de-passe admin et tu revalides

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots* du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré

Poste le retour (je ne suis pas sûr que cette commande fonctionne avec Catalina).


----------



## poussmouss (2 Novembre 2019)

Voilou !!!


```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-01-221649.local
com.bombich.ccc.2ECD359B-4F61-47D9-B5DF-41BCCE5EB5A2.2019-11-01-224608
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-01-231728.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-01-231728.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-001739.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-001739.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-011848.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-011848.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-021644.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-021644.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-031824.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-031824.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-041716.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-041716.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-051649.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-051649.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-061603.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-061603.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-072022.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-072022.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-081631.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-081631.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-091644.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-091644.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-101806.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-101806.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-112022.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-112022.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-121958.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-121958.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-132631.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-132631.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-151642.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-151642.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-162008.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-162008.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-171923.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-171923.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-181520.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-181520.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-194923.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-194923.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-205711.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-205711.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-211656.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-211656.local
com.bombich.ccc.2ECD359B-4F61-47D9-B5DF-41BCCE5EB5A2.2019-11-02-170216
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-211927.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-02-211927.local
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

La commande est passée. Alors passe les commandes :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data
```


la 1ère liste les *snapshots* associés au volume de démarrage : *Macintosh HD* (désigné par son point de montage */*)

la 2è liste les *snapshots* associés au volume utilisateur : *Macintosh HD - Données* (monté dans *Macintosh HD* at: */System/Volumes/Data*)

Poste les 2 retours.

----------

Par ailleurs > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatique*". Cette coche est la génératrice des *snapshots*.

----------

Note : l'existence de *snapshots* > verrouilleurs d'espace de blocs à l'état "occupé" dans les volumes concernés => proscrit la possibilité d'une repartitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* hébergeant ces volumes.


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

Voilà pour la première ligne de commande :

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-001610.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-015651.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-041229.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-054536.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-094309.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-111732.local
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```

Et la deuxième :

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /System/Volumes/Data:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-001610.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-015651.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-041229.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-054536.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-094309.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-111732.local
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```

Sauvegarde auto décoché !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Repasse la commande :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


qui supprime en lot les *snapshots* du volume de démarrage (la 1ère passe n'a pas suffi)

Poste le retour. Puis repasse les 2 commandes :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data
```


qui affichent les *snapshots* subsistants pour les 2 volumes (Système & Données)

Poste aussi les retours.


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-001610.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-001610.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-015651.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-015651.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-041229.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-041229.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-054536.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-054536.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-094309.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-094309.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-111732.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-11-03-111732.local
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /System/Volumes/Data:
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Tu n'as plus de *snapshots* pour aucun des 2 volumes. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne

Poste le tableau.


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

Et voilà :

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.4 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      22.5 GB    disk2s5

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Tout m'a l'air en ordre -->

- veux-tu qu'on fasse un test de repartitionnement (destiné à prouver que ça marchera ensuite avec l'Assistant BootCamp) ?​


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

Allez, on y va pour un p'tit test... Ensuite j'essayerai l'install...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *1,8 To* et crée une partition indépendante de *300 Go* (volume *BOOTCAMP* > format *FAT-32*) > puis affiche la configuration interne. Ça peut mettre du temps avec toutes tes données.

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

Et Voilà !!!

```
Last login: Sun Nov  3 11:16:09 on ttys004
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 321 207 386 112 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 678 981 791 744 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 411 232 301 056 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 000 189 177 856 to 1 678 981 791 744 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 627204480 sectors in 9800070 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=3279671296 drv=0x80 bsec=627357696 bspf=76568 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                321.2 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.4 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      22.5 GB    disk2s5

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```

le BOOTCAMP est bien là !!!


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Oui : ça fonctionne. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


qui : supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

Et Voilà :

```
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 321 207 386 112 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 2 000 188 149 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 1 678 981 791 744 to 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.4 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      22.5 GB    disk2s5

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Tout fonctionne sans anicroche - à l'aller comme au retour (partitionnement / départitionnement).

- tu n'auras pas effectué toutes tes tribulations pour rien.​
Tu n'as qu'à te lancer dans l'opération *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

Ok j'essaye !

Bon le problème s'est décalé ; L'assistant BootCamp formate bien le disque, et tout ce passe bien jusqu'au début de l'installation de windows. J'ai ce message d'erreur :


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Là > je vais passer le relais à *Locke* qui a l'expérience des installations de Windows (moi aucune).


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

```
Last login: Sun Nov  3 18:30:53 on console
fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                371.2 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      21.5 GB    disk2s5

fred@imac-5k-de-fred ~ %
```

Par contre j'avais demander 250Go il me l'a fait à 371,2Go ???


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

@macomaniac Un grand merci à toi en tout cas !!!


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Si tu as des problèmes de partitions => je reviendrai aider.


----------



## poussmouss (3 Novembre 2019)

@Locke une idée pour continuer ???


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2019)

poussmouss a dit:


> @Locke une idée pour continuer ???


N'ayant pas de Mac avec une option de disque dur en FusionDrive, je vais être dans l'incapacité de te venir en aide. Pour moi, le problème est lié avec un fichier d'installation _(encadré en rouge)_, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a un tel problème récurrent avec tous les Mac en option FusionDrive !

Apple mentionne pourtant un réel problème avec les Mac mini et iMac en FusionDrive... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209149 ...par le biais d'une mise à jour...




...mais sans donner plus d'informations.


----------

